# marine LED for tropical tank.



## Gjags90 (8 Sep 2018)

Hi all, i have just got a arcadia classica stretch LED marine light unit but for my freshwater aquarium. The reason why is that it was cheap. On the box it says, 12000K(1.5W),RGB (1.5w) and actinic blue (0.24w). the unit is 21 watt and is for my 2ft tank with easy to grow plants. there are two switches, one for the blue light and one for the normal light. Is this ok on my aquarium or not? I don't use the blue light at all and i leave the light on for 7-8 hours a day. any feedback would be great! thank you.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Sep 2018)

Plants have accessory pigments that help them to make the most of different lighting conditions. The downside for us is that anything above 8000k doesn't exactly show our plants and critters in the best light. So ultimately it's up to you, whatever you find attractive. Not sure about the intensity though.


----------



## ian_m (9 Sep 2018)

With too higher Kelvin temperature, for me anything above 8000K, as mentioned above, the plants (and fish) look white and washed out.

You will get a much better looking tank with more "punchy" colours by using lower 
colour temperature lights.

I personally have a 8000K T5 HO tube, that provides brightness and a 6400K tube that provides colour of my plants.


----------



## micheljq (10 Sep 2018)

Different lights with same kelvin rating may have a different visual rendition (and different specter).  I did use a 10000K led light in the past (for 8 months), plants were growing, look was quite good to my taste.

There exist leds which are 12000K and made for freshwater plants as well, although not common.

Marine lights can range from 6500 to 20000K and beyond (especially those for high tech reefs, they are often near 20000K).

You might like the look of your Arcadia 12000K.

Michel.


----------



## Gjags90 (12 Sep 2018)

thanks for the reply guy! I think i'll just see how it goes for now.


----------

